# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Prepare for any AV fix tomorrow! (workaround)

## critshield111

This method im about to post has worked for a number of years on retail and its how RBG sellers used to force Q's against another team

this method works in classic wow and is a workaround to any nurfs we might see tomorrow

/https://www.twitch.tv/videos/546924592

thus making the Q pop any time u want u have to be DC'ed for longer than the average waiting time
u will require to group with someone else on ya realm
then 20 groups of 2 cross realm all dc 1 player in party same time
then u all re logg after the Q timer has gone past the average waiting time
this will put you all to the front of the Q
I dont need to try it I no it works.

U cant do it solo because Q drops.

----------


## Meduzaa

Can you explain it a bit more detailed with examples? Its hard to understand this.

Groups must be with 2 people or can be also with 5?

You make the group, group leader ques, you check the average waiting time, one person loggs off until the average waiting time is over and then log in again to get prioty of the AV q? and this at the same time with server cross groups?

----------


## lilsniff

> Can you explain it a bit more detailed with examples? Its hard to understand this.
> 
> Groups must be with 2 people or can be also with 5?
> 
> You make the group, group leader ques, you check the average waiting time, one person loggs off until the average waiting time is over and then log in again to get prioty of the AV q? and this at the same time with server cross groups?


Not sure if I understood him correctly either, but I'll try to explain it a little clearer:

1. The 40 people needed for an AV-raid, they split up into 20 groups with 2 players each
2. The leader of each of these 20 groups enter queue for AV
3. Check average queue time
4. The second party member in each of the 20 groups goes offline
5. The offline players all log in again after they have waited longer than the average queue time
6. All 20 groups should be placed together first in the queue for AV so they should all be thrown into the same AV game.

I haven't tested it myself, but this is how I understood him.

I'm guessing it should work with groups of 5, but it needs testing.

On my server Alliance have until the coming fix been able to queue premade AV's by abusing the numbered AV queues. This should make it possible for Horde (who can't abuse the numbered queues because we don't have instant queues) to also do some premades.

----------


## GoldenBoost

> Not sure if I understood him correctly either, but I'll try to explain it a little clearer:
> 
> 1. The 40 people needed for an AV-raid, they split up into 20 groups with 2 players each
> 2. The leader of each of these 20 groups enter queue for AV
> 3. Check average queue time
> 4. The second party member in each of the 20 groups goes offline
> 5. The offline players all log in again after they have waited longer than the average queue time
> 6. All 20 groups should be placed together first in the queue for AV so they should all be thrown into the same AV game.
> 
> ...


Thats correct. It can work with groups up to 5 people and yes horde can do this aswell but the thing is they wont get as much honor as they do with doing world pvp while sitting in que (imo)

----------


## embz

This was tested and did not work in our hands. Can anyone confirm success?

----------


## Dohnutzz

Can anyone (whoever has the necessary players to test) this Method:

1. Have min.10 groups of min. 4 people (the more the better)
2. Que as a group for AV, all at the same time like before (with CD)
3. Now, The Leaders of the groups que up for WSG all at the same time, again with CD, BUT: (*SINGLE QUE, not as group*)
4. If sucessfull, we have 6+ Leaders in the same WSG (Their Teammates wont get AV pop in this time (tested)
5. As soon as the WSG is over (dont afk), the Leaders should leave the BG at the same time to get requed at the same time (exit with CD?)
6. Now all the groups are in the same position in the Que and get the Pop at the same Time (hopefully)

I think it's worth a try!

----------


## Phoen!x

This is way so tricky.  :Frown:

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> This is way so tricky.


How is this tricky in any way shape or form? TLDR: Group up, have someone go offline for 10 minutes, log back in.

----------


## tantrim1

Has this worked for anyone?

----------


## AnyDarvin

Groups must be with 2 people or can be also with 5?

----------


## GGamingStudioRespect

Thanks for this explanation. In the beginning, I have not understood anything either. I am from Vancouver, Canada Population (2020) - Population Stat, can I use this method from my destination? Or maybe there are some territory restrictions. It would be interesting to see the feedback from those who tried it as I see many users say it may be tricky. What is your opinion?

----------

